# Spanish rod recommendations



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

What's the latest Intel on rods for casting 1 to 2 ounce stingsilvers? TIA


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I would think 9-10.5ft length... rated 3/4oz-3oz or 1oz-4 oz


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I have 9ft and a 10.5ft rods rated 1oz-3oz. I hardly ever use the longer rods because they are heavier and don’t get any more fish than the 9 footers, at least a majority of the time. A longer metal rod can help on occasion if the Spanish or fat alberts are out a ways, but those bigger setups mostly collect dust. I’ve caught Spanish, albies and blues with a 7ft rod with metal from the surf plenty of times, too. And they are all more fun on light tackle. I’d say go with a 9ft.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

8 or 9ft is plenty. I don't know what the latest greatest is in Spanish rods, but I've been happy with my 8ft Tiralejo.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

I throw a 9'6" Tsunami Airwave Elite paired with a Slammer 3 4500. Solid set up before you go the custom route.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have some 10.5' rods that I use to target blues in DE/MD surf. Loaded with light 20/30 lb braid, they cast forever.


----------



## cnash (Mar 11, 2021)

Most any lightweight rod with a moderate fast or fast action in the 10 to 11 foot length range is fine , a longcast spinner with braid in the 10 to 15 pound range is ideal for ultra long casts but longcast spinners typically do not have the fast retrieve ratio that one desires for Spanish , Blues, Albies etc....

If you want a rod that is built exactly to your personal specifications CTS will build one for you . That's what I did over the last few years , I wanted a blank that was higher performing then their S-7, discontinued S8 and Vapor Trail blanks and told them exactly what I wanted , the carbon I wanted them to use and where in the blank I wanted it located , the overall finished blanks weight , diameter , tip top size , action etc... 

I had to pay a design fee of course which isn't cheap but it was worth it to me . Just something to keep in mind since I don't know of any major blank manufacturers that will build a customer a blank to their specific wants , specs and desires and I asked a few of the major blank manufacturers but they all said we won't do that. 

You got to choose what they already offer .


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

cnash said:


> Most any lightweight rod with a moderate fast or fast action in the 10 to 11 foot length range is fine , a longcast spinner with braid in the 10 to 15 pound range is ideal for ultra long casts but longcast spinners typically do not have the fast retrieve ratio that one desires for Spanish , Blues, Albies etc....
> 
> If you want a rod that is built exactly to your personal specifications CTS will build one for you . That's what I did over the last few years , I wanted a blank that was higher performing then their S-7, discontinued S8 and Vapor Trail blanks and told them exactly what I wanted , the carbon I wanted them to use and where in the blank I wanted it located , the overall finished blanks weight , diameter , tip top size , action etc...
> 
> ...


That's pretty wild. How much did that cost?


----------



## cnash (Mar 11, 2021)

slosh said:


> That's pretty wild. How much did that cost?


Well I got to a point where I had fished just about every surf rod on the market over the years and I'm not a spring chicken anymore & don't have many years left of being physically capable of enjoying what I do at the level that I was capable of in years past .

I contacted a guy who I remembered had CTS build him a rod to his exact wants and performance expectations and he told me CTS agreed for a price which I was shocked that they agreed . This is exceptionally rare . I was very familiar with what CTS currently offered being relatively pleased with their performance but far from thrilled with their performance I asked him if he thought CTS would build me a blank to my specs like they did for him and he said he would ask.

He said they agreed , I was shocked but thrilled . The design fee would be a little over $100.00 on top of the cost of the blank and I thought that was fair enough . I paid somewhere in the vicinity of $450.00 just for the blank but it's special . 

You could get a blank built to your exact specs that would cost considerably less than what I requested I'm sure . I insisted on the very best tech they had to offer .


----------

